# Grips



## Van55 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm considering replacing the stock grip on my GP100 with something that is a bit more forgiving on the hands. 

How does one best go about finding a suitable replacement grip?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the Houge Monogrip.
http://www.getgrip.com/main/overview/revolvers.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Van55 said:


> I'm considering replacing the stock grip on my GP100 with something that is a bit more forgiving on the hands.
> 
> How does one best go about finding a suitable replacement grip?


Do you have a small grip 3" or the larger grip 4" and greater version?

I have a 4" and find the stock grip to be comfortable with full power loads. I believe either grip can be used on short or long version guns. A new set costs around $36 from Ruger or $23 Brownells.

:smt1099


----------



## Van55 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 3" barrel. The stock grip doesn't seem really uncomfortable to me... Maybe I should just leave it alone.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have advised family & friends for the past 30 years, to install a set of hogue rubber grips on revolvers of any genre. Comfort & control=shooting enjoyment !!!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Also a Hogue guy here.
Eli


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Hogue Monogrips on all of mine.


----------

